# Firearms and Shooting > Shotgunning >  Benelli Vinci 12g

## redbang

Hi folks.

Has anyone got one/had one/ used one of these ???

I've got the hots for one, and looking for more personal/user info than the stuff in the mag reviews.

I haven't actually fired/tried or hefted one yet, and won't until I'm actually ready to buy ( I instantly get the 'must haves' if I pick up firearms in shops, gun fever I think it is !! :Oh Noes: ) 

All and any comments appreciated.

Cheers, Red.

----------


## puku

Red,

I havn't fired one either so arn't much help.  But I've got a M2 and think its awesome.  No doubt the build quality of it will be gold, talking of Gold what price are they?

From memory they have a bit of a bulky trigger guard and the safety is at the front of the guard.??
Which compared to the M2 is different and maybe uncomfortable/strange for a start, but with use we adapt and get over it.

Hopefully theres someone out there that can help you out a bit more than myself

----------


## jakewire

Mates got one Redbang, works fine , he has no complaints, not my thing but.....

----------


## James

I borrowed one from a dealer for opening day last year. Was really good.
Appearance is definitely in the eye of the beholder, but once you get used to it it's quite nice.
Feel and balance was good. Pointed and shot really well for me. Pretty soft shooter too I thought.
I also really liked the unusual shape of the forend- found it gripped really well, even with the thick neoprene gloves on.

Used it alongside my M2, which I usually won't part with. And I have to say I prefered the Vinci.

Only complaint I have was with the feeding: I borrowed a "Super" Vinchi, and found it did not cycle the 2 & 3/4 shells 100% of the time. It was fine with 3" and 3.5" though. -May have just been that it was practically brand new and still a bit tight. I've spoken to a couple of other owners: They had the same issue, and chose to run a standard vinchi instead- problem solved. Interesting both these guys have serious a serious shotgun fetish- about $20k of shotties each, and both own other top of the range Benelli's, and also the equivlant berretas. They both said that they found themselves using nothing but the Vinchis.

For my 2 cents I was impressed, and will be buying a standard Vinchi for this season.

Cheers.

----------


## Shootm

Here you go 

12g Benelli Vinci Black Syn | Trade Me

----------


## Mike H

Don't buy a vinci, theres a reason why a higher percentage of them get sold after one season than the M1s or M2s ever did. They swing and come up well but are not reliable.

----------


## redbang

Hi Mike, whats the 'not reliable' about them ??

I've heard several reports about the Super Vinci having feed problems. . . .

----------


## Pointer

Gidday Redbang,

Mates got one, Hes happy (for now, hes a gun slut) I don't really rate it. A lot of dosh for what you get to be honest

----------


## redbang

> Here you go 
> 
> 12g Benelli Vinci Black Syn | Trade Me


Thanks Shootm, its on the watchlist.

----------


## yerimaginaryM8

I've had a play with one. First thing that struck me was how nice the trigger was for a semi auto, felt very crisp. It was very light, I  found it it a bit too light for my liking, it was very whippy, a wee bit of weight to build momentum in the swing is not a bad thing. Shooting skeet with it I felt like I really had to concentrate to keep a smooth swing going on crossing targets.

----------


## R93

> Don't buy a vinci, theres a reason why a higher percentage of them get sold after one season than the M1s or M2s ever did. They swing and come up well but are not reliable.


Must be shit then. :Wtfsmilie:  But I will probably still buy one. Never owned a bad Benelli. I dont rate a shotgun on how it swings as I dont have it in the shoulder long enough.
Shot a few rounds of sporting and skeet with one and found it as good as my old supersport. It never missed a beat.
I do agree its pricey and most of it is in the name.

----------

